# l'an mille neuf cent(s) ; la page, les années quatre-vingt(s) - accord des numéraux cardinaux à valeur d'ordinal



## Carrie2

itka said:


> Les personnes âgées (mais pas moi !) disent encore quelquefois "dix-neuf cent..." mais je crois que ça disparaît...



[…]

Au fait, ça doit être ''neuf *cent*' ou 'neuf *cents*'? Dans le dictionnaire de WR je vois tous les 2...

En tout cas, merci bien. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette question a été créée à partir d'un autre fil. Plusieurs autres fils ont été fusionnés par la suite avec celui-ci.


----------



## Rinou06

en fait on écrit neuf cents si cent n'est pas suivi d'un autre chiffre ou nombre
on écrit sans "s" quand il y a des chiffres qui suivent : 
900 = neuf cents
905 = neuf cent cinq


----------



## geostan

Mais s'il s'agit d'une seule année, ne faut-il pas dire  l'an mil neuf *cent*?


----------



## itka

Il ne peut pas s'agir d'une seule année ou de plusieurs, c'est un numéro d'ordre. La règle a été donnée par Rinou06 : s'il est suivi d'un nombre cent ne prend pas de *s*. Dans les autres cas, il prend un *s*... au pluriel.

L'année mil neuf cent un
 L'année cent (dont on ne parle plus beaucoup)
L'année mil neuf cents (dont on parle encore quelquefois)


----------



## geostan

Excusez-moi si j'insiste un peu trop sur ce point. 

Le grammairien Henri Bénac écrit dans un de ses livres que le mot cent est invariable "en fonction de numéral ordinal." Puis il donne l'exemple: _le vers trois cent. _Je crois qu'il veut dire par "numéral ordinal" qu'on choisit un seul vers dans le tout.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai toujours cru qu'on dit par exemple: _la salle deux cent_ et _l'an neuf cent_. Peut-être qu'il faut que je recherche un peu plus ce cas particulier.


----------



## itka

geostan, intuitivement, je serais assez d'accord avec toi, mais les grammaires que j'ai consultées sont formelles... C'est vrai que c'est étrange. Je crois que je vais rechercher aussi...

Il faut dire aussi que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'écrire l'année autrement qu'en chiffres... et que je ne dois pas être la seule. Pas étonnant que la règle soit un peu perdue de vue !


----------



## geostan

Voici un site qui examine un peu la question:

http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article123#outil_sommaire_2

Cheers!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

La BDL dit aussi que cent est invariable pour les années. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, tous les nombres *ordinaux* ne prennent pas de _*s*_. Ainsi on dira : _La page deux cen*t*, l'an mille trois cen*t*, les années quatre-ving*t*_, mais : _deux cent*s* moutons, quatre-vingt*s* vaches_, etc.

 […]


----------



## Aoyama

Je découvre que cent et vingt ne prenne pas d's dans les dates écrites en lettres :
_l'an mil(mille) deux cent, en cinq cent avant J-C, mil huit cent quatre-vingt_ 
Pareil pour *page quatre-vingt* , sans s .

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer et éventuellement expliquer cette règle ?

Une explication serait qu'ici l'adjectif numéral *cardinal *s'emploie avec un sens *ordinal *...

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Il y a cet article de la BDL et je crois qu'on a déjà discuté de quelque chose de similaire […]


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pas tout-à-fait d'accord, Aoyama...
On va voir ici que la logique et la règle sont deux choses distinctes.
_Quatre-vingt*s
*_mais _Quatre-vingt-dix
_et
_Trois-cent*s*
_mais _Trois-cent-trois_
Autrement dit, si il y en a plusieurs (deux fois "cent", quatre fois "vingt") et si rien ne s'*ajoute*, on met un "s". _Trois-cents, quatre-vingts._
Si quelque chose s'*ajoute* (_quatre-vingt-trois_, _trois-cent-neuf_) : singulier
Si quelque chose suit, mais ne s'ajoute pas (_trois-cents-millions_) : pluriel
Exception (désolé, c'est le français) :
_Trois-mille_ : "mille" est invariable.

Consolez-vous : si vous comprenez ces règles, alors vous écrivez mieux le français que 99% des français !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir JDS

Je crois qu'il y a des exceptions à cette règle pour ce qui concerne les années et les pages. (Cf. mes liens)  (encore des histoires d'"s", on n'échappe pas à son destin).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour expliquer la remarque de PZ, pour être plus complet que mon explication précédente, et pour finir d'écoeurer les francophones potentiels :
_Ce livre comporte quatre-vingt*s* pages
_Mais _J'en suis à la page quatre-vingt de mon livre
_(Explication : il faut différencier les quantités et les positions (_numéraux_ et _cardinaux_)

Ou, encore plus impossible à mémoriser :
_Deux-cent-mille_
Mais _deux-cents-milliards_ (milliard est un nom, donc variable...)

Conclusion (personnelle) : faire simple. Quelle que soit la règle mémorisée, elle comportera une exception inattendue...!


----------



## Aoyama

Lien intéressant Punky Zoé, merci. Encore une fois nos cousins québécois font preuve de précision et de ... logique.
Quant aux précisions de JeanDeSponde, très certes, mais pas exactement le problème. […]
Ceci dit, une autre réponse, hors site, d'un collègue :
_Il y a tout un tas de trucs qui circulent comme ça. On dirait par exemple les années quatre-vingt, mais les gens qui le soutiennent peinent toujours à prouver le caractère normatif de ce qu'ils prétendent. Je crois qu'il y a toujours une tendance un peu conne à vouloir chercher la complication pour la complication, comme si les règles n'étaient pas déjà assez compliquées comme ça_. 

Mais, en fait, l'explication est bien :


> il faut différencier les quantités et les positions (_numéraux_ et _cardinaux_)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

[…]


Aoyama said:


> _...__Je crois qu'il y a toujours une tendance un peu conne à vouloir chercher la complication pour la complication, comme si les règles n'étaient pas déjà assez compliquées comme ça_.
> Mais, en fait, l'explication est bien : il faut différencier les quantités et les positions (_numéraux_ et _cardinaux_)


Objectivement, on est en face d'un règle arbitraire, aussi arbitraire que celle des traits d'union avant la réforme. Différencier cardinaux et ordinaux peut sembler logique, mais la nécessité de le faire n'existe pas : Ubu grammairien !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour!
Je voudrais vérifier ceci: est-ce que l'on ajoute un "s" pour "les années quatre-vingt(s)" ? 
et pour "quatre-vingt(s)-dix", il y a un "s" ? 
Merci à tous!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il s'agit d'un *ordinal* dans ce cas et non d'un *cardinal*, pas de _s_ à _quatre-vingt_ :

_Les années quatre-vingt
Page quatre-vingt
_
Mais :

_Quatre-vingts moutons
Elle a quatre-vingts ans
_


----------



## tilt

Il n'y a jamais de _s_ à _vingt _dans _quatre-vingt-dix._


----------



## cassoulet

J'ai révisé cette lecon en cours d'année, avec ma fille qui est à l'école primaire. Je me suis rendu compte à l'occasion que nos règles de grammaire concernant l'écriture des chiffres sont complexes et pas toujours logiques (voir l'excellent exemple de maitre Capello). En pratique, je pense que bien peu de Français écrivent les chiffres sans fautes.


----------



## tilt

cassoulet said:


> En pratique, je pense que bien peu de Français écrivent les chiffres sans fautes.


Les chiffres, encore, ça va : _zéro, un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit_ et _neuf_.
C'est pour les nombres que ça se complique sérieusement !


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Chimel said:


> "Quinze cent(s) quinze, bataille de Marignan"


Pourquoi est-ce que vous avez écrit _quinze cent(s) quinze, bataille de Marignan_? Quand "cents" est suivi par un numéro il doit perdre la "s", est cette regle correcte?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Tout à fait, pas de "s" dans ce cas !


----------



## Chimel

sun-and-happiness said:


> Pourquoi est-ce que vous avez écrit _quinze cent(s) quinze, bataille de Marignan_? Quand "cents" est suivi par un numéro il doit perdre la "s", est cette regle correcte?


Parce que […] certains avaient affirmé que _cent_ était invariable en fonction de numéral ordinal (le vers trois cent, la salle deux cent), et donc entre autres dans les dates: l'an quinze cent.

La question n'ayant pas été clairement tranchée, j'ai préféré indiquer le "s" entre parenthèses. 

Mais effectivement, dans mon exemple de "1515", comme _cent_ ne termine pas la date, il n'y avait de toute façon pas de raison de mettre un "s".

Désolé pour la confusion.


----------



## tilt

Je confirme ce que Geostan défendait [au début de ce fil].

Quand on a affaire à un nombre à valeur d'ordinal (c'est à dire qu'il ne désigne pas une quantité), on ne met jamais de _s_ à la fin :
_Mille-cinq__-cents ans _mais  _l'an mille-cinq-cent/quinze-cent.__
Quatre-vingts pages _mais_ La page quatre-vingt._


----------

